# dandelion = ταραξάκο (το φαρμακευτικό), κν. πικραλίδα, αγριοράδικο, αγριομάρουλο



## nickel (Aug 20, 2010)

Μα είναι σωστό να μην το έχουμε εδώ; Ο άλλοτε _ταράξακος_ προσαρμόστηκε στον ουδέτερο λατινικό, _Taraxacum_, και είναι πια _ταραξάκο_. Για το κατέβασμα του τόνου δεν ξέρω αν βλέπετε δάχτυλο κάποιου -άκου. Το λέτε έτσι ή το έχουμε αυτό μόνο για να το ζητάμε από το φαρμακείο; Πιο γνωστό σαν *πικραλίδα*, *αγριοράδικο* ή *αγριομάρουλο*, δεν βρίσκω ικανά ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο για άλλα ονόματα (δεν ξέρω πόσο συνηθίζεται η _πικροφάκα_ στην Κρήτη). Καμιά ονομασία δεν έχει τη γοητεία του αγγλικού *dandelion* [ντάντιλάιον], από το γαλλικό _dent-de-lion_ «δόντι του λιονταριού», από τα οδοντωτά του φύλλα. Τώρα γιατί οι Γάλλοι παραμέρισαν αυτή την ονομασία και προτιμούν να το λένε _pissenlit_ για να εξάρουν τη διουρητική δράση του βοτάνου, μόνο ο γαλατικός νους το γνωρίζει (εντάξει, έχουν και οι Άγγλοι το _pissabed_, αλλά δεν το έχουν κάνει και πρώτο τραπέζι πίστα).





Και λίγος Γουέρντσγουερθ:

Have you observed a tuft of wingèd seed
That, from the dandelion's naked stalk,
Mounted aloft, is suffered not to use
Its natural gifts for purposes of rest,
Driven by the autumnal whirlwind to and fro
Through the wide element?


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 20, 2010)

Τώρα τελευταία το συναντάω συνέχεια σε ταινίες της Ντίσνεϊ, και το πρόβλημά μου ήταν ότι δεν μπορούσα να το μεταφράζω ως αγριοράδικο, μια και στο κόντεξτ της ταινίας είναι ένα όμορφο, αιθέριο λουλούδι που σκορπίζεται στον άνεμο. Έχω συμβιβαστεί με την πικραλίδα, χωρίς κι αυτή να είναι ιδιαίτερα εύηχη.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πιο γνωστό σαν *πικραλίδα*, *αγριοράδικο* ή *αγριομάρουλο*, δεν βρίσκω ικανά ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο για άλλα ονόματα (δεν ξέρω πόσο συνηθίζεται η _πικροφάκα_ στην Κρήτη).


Συχνότερα *πικραφάκα* (παρά _πικροφάκα_) και σπανιότερα *πικραφάκη*.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2010)

Φαντάσου, Άλεξ, να έπρεπε να διαπραγματευτείς με κάτι σαν _κατουροβότανο_.  Κάποιος προσπαθεί να το πλασάρει και σαν _δανδέλιο_ — και έχει την ψήφο μου. Εδώ έκατσε το αραβικό _ταραξάκο_.

Έτσι κι αλλιώς, Ζαζ, άμα δεν τη βλέπεις τη λέξη μέσα σε άλλου είδους κείμενο, αλλά σε απλά αραδιάσματα, φεύγεις με την πεποίθηση ότι είναι απλώς μέρος του λεξικογραφικού συρμού (δεν εννοώ τη μόδα, αλλά τις λέξεις που σέρνει μαζί της μια λέξη-ατμομηχανή και που μόνο στα λεξικά βλέπεις, ενώ κανείς ζωντανός άνθρωπος δεν τις χρησιμοποιεί).


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2010)

Τα μέλη της οικογένειας που ασχολούνται με το μάζεμα χόρτων αυτό το λένε σκέτο ραδίκι, όχι άγριο (το άλλο το λένε ήμερο), αλλά έχει αξία όταν είναι μικρό και τρυφερό και τρώγεται, ενώ οι αγγλόφωνοι το προτιμάνε ανθισμένο, για βράσιμο για να το πιούνε. Παραδοσιακό αγγλικό ποτό με εμφάνιση κοκακόλας, αναψυκτικό από ζύμωση ραδικόριζας και λάππας.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2010)

Η περίεργη πληροφορία:
*Dandelion and burdock* is a traditional British soft drink, drunk in the British Isles since about 1265. Traditionally it is made from fermented dandelion (_Taraxacum officinale_) and burdock (_Arctium lappa_) roots, and is naturally fizzy.

Ο μύθος:
There have been a small number of stories concerning its origin, most now widely considered to be apocryphal. One notable example has it that St. Thomas Aquinas, after praying for inspiration for a full night, walked from his place of prayer straight into the countryside and, "trusting in God to provide", concocted the drink from the first plants he encountered. It was this drink that aided his concentration when seeking to formulate his theological arguments that ultimately culminated in the _Summa Theologica_.

Και η απομυθοποίηση:
The "dandelion and burdock" drink for sale in many retail outlets rarely contains either plant. The retail drink is often carbonated, containing artificial sweeteners and flavourings.


----------



## Leximaniac (Aug 20, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως όταν ακούω dandelion σκέφτομαι πάντα την απίστευτη σκηνή από το Ice Age με τους ρινόκερους και τον Manny:
I can't believe it. Fresh wild greens. Frank, where did you ever...?
- Go ahead. Dig in. 
- A dandelion.
- I thought the frost wiped 'em all out. 
- All but one.
It makes me so... I wanna... Yuck.
This has definitely not been my day. You know what I'm sayin', buddy?
What a mess. You rhinos have tiny brains. Did you know that?
It's just a fact. No offense. You probably didn't even know what I'm talkin' about.
Yummo. A dandelion. Must be the last one of the season.
- Carl. 
- Easy, Frank.
He ruined our salad.
My mistake. That was my mistake. Let me...
No, no, seriously, let me take care of this. What is this?
Pine cones. Oh, my goodness. They're my favorite.
Delicious. That's good eating.
But don't let me hog them all up. Here, you have some.
Tasty, isn't it? "Bon appétit."
Now?
Now.


----------



## nevergrown (Aug 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> Η περίεργη πληροφορία:
> *Dandelion and burdock* is a traditional British soft drink, drunk in the British Isles since about 1265. Traditionally it is made from fermented dandelion (_Taraxacum officinale_) and burdock (_Arctium lappa_) roots, and is naturally fizzy.
> Και η απομυθοποίηση:
> The "dandelion and burdock" drink for sale in many retail outlets* rarely contains either plant. *The retail drink is *often carbonated, containing artificial sweeteners and flavourings*.



Aυτά τα γλυκαντικά και οι ψευτογεύσεις μας κάνουν να ξεχνάμε τις πραγματικά φυσικές ουσίες. Και είναι μεγάλο πρόβλημα που δεν αναγράφονται ακριβώς τα ποσοστά των διαφορων ουσιών σε όλα τα προιόντα, εν προκειμένω, στα ποτά.


Προσοχή όμως! Μπορεί να κάνει καλό στην αποτοξίνωση του οργανισμού (επειδή είναι πικρό) στα νεφρά και την ουροδόχο κύστη αυξάνοντας τη ροή των ούρων, αλλά εξ'αιτίας αυτης της πικρότητάς του μας ανοίγει την όρεξη. 
Κάτι ανάλογο (πικρουλέ δηλαδή με παραπλήσιες ιδιότητες είναι και το *νεροκάρδαμο *ή "*κρεσόν*" (ναι, χρησιμοποιούμε την γαλλική λέξη κυρίως όταν πρόκειται για σαλάτα), *watercress *στα αγγλικά, δρα στα νεφρά και την ουροδόχο κύστη, αυξάνοντας τη ροή των ούρων και διαλύοντας τις πέτρες και την άμμο. Πάντως σαν γεύση δεν λέει και πολλά....


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2010)

Leximaniac said:


> Εγώ πάντως όταν ακούω dandelion σκέφτομαι πάντα την απίστευτη σκηνή από το Ice Age με τους ρινόκερους και τον Manny...



Αλλά, επειδή το YouTube δεν έχει τέτοια καλούδια, πάμε εδώ:
http://www.flixster.com/movie/ice-age-videos/the-last-dandelion-10883355


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2010)

Το ραδικολαπποποτό έχει πάρει το δρόμο του marshmallow, καμία σχέση ο πλαστικός αφρός με το φυτικό προϊόν. Πάντως που έχω δοκιμάσει και το κοινό ποτό και το βιολογικό- οικολογικό, που υποθέτω είναι το αυθεντικό, είναι περίπου σαν κοκακόλα στην εμφάνιση και έχει ευχάριστη δροσιστική γεύση που δεν ξέρω με τι να τη συγκρίνω. 
Όσο για την ποσότητα των γευστικών- χρωστικών στα αναψυκτικά, είναι ελάχιστη, το πιο πολύ είναι νερό και ζάχαρη και ασκορβικό οξύ (κοινώς βιταμίνη C).


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 20, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Τώρα τελευταία το συναντάω συνέχεια σε ταινίες της Ντίσνεϊ, και το πρόβλημά μου ήταν ότι δεν μπορούσα να το μεταφράζω ως αγριοράδικο, μια και στο κόντεξτ της ταινίας είναι ένα όμορφο, αιθέριο λουλούδι που σκορπίζεται στον άνεμο. Έχω συμβιβαστεί με την πικραλίδα, χωρίς κι αυτή να είναι ιδιαίτερα εύηχη.



Μα αυτή είναι η πικραλίδα. Πράγματι, όταν παύει να είναι βρώσιμη βγάζει αυτή την μπάλα, η οποία διασπάται σε εκατοντάδες μικρούς "κλέφτες" που τους παρασέρνει ο αέρας. Η άλλη, πολύ πιο εντυπωσιακή "μπάλα" με κλέφτες, που έχει μεγαλύτερο μέγεθος, είναι το λαγόχορτο ή τραγοπώγων (είχαμε νομίζω ασχοληθεί με αυτό κάπου αλλού).


----------



## daeman (Aug 20, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι, όταν ακούω dandelion, πάω και... ακούω το Dandelion. ;)

Παρεμπ, για το dent-de-lion, κάτι σχετικό που είχα πετύχει σε μετάφραση βιβλίου μελλοντολογικής εφ:
Το ανθρώπινο είδος απόλυτα ελεγχόμενο, έχουν απομείνει μόνο μερικές δεκάδες χιλιάδες άνθρωποι, μόνο ένας σε όλο τον κόσμο ξέρει να διαβάζει, μοναδική προφορική γλώσσα τα αγγλικά, και στο κατεστραμμένο Παρίσι ο ήρωας ψάχνει να βρει μια τοποθεσία που λέγεται Guarded Lion. 
Αν δεν βρήκατε τι είν' τούτ', επιλέξτε αποκάτω:
Gare de Lyon.


----------



## daeman (Aug 20, 2010)

Κι άλλο οφτόπικ: τους "κλέφτες" που λέει ο Κόμης, τους ξέρω και "μουσαφίρηδες". 
Έτσι τους προτιμώ, πιο εύηχους από τους "κλέφτες", άσε που από κλέφτες χορτάσαμε.


----------



## Porkcastle (Aug 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> Καμιά ονομασία δεν έχει τη γοητεία του αγγλικού *dandelion* [ντάντιλάιον], από το γαλλικό _dent-de-lion_ «δόντι του λιονταριού», από τα οδοντωτά του φύλλα.



Όχι δα και καμιά... η γερμανική ονομασία είναι Löwenzahn, που σημαίνει το ίδιο. Κι όμως, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που θεωρούν τα γερμανικά εύηχη γλώσσα.

Επίσης το λένε και Pusteblume (όπου pusten=φυσώ και Blume=λουλούδι) , ο γνωστός μας "κλέφτης". Edit: μα δεν σας προλαβαίνω πια... 

Πάντως οι "κλέφτες" μ' αρέσουν σαν όνομα, μου θυμίζουν τα παιδικά μου χρόνια και τον Ροζ Πάνθηρα (ο οποίος σε ένα επεισόδιο είχε μπει στο πλυντήριο και βγήκε χνουδωτός και στρογγυλός σαν κλέφτης. Τι θυμάται κανείς...).


----------



## daeman (Aug 20, 2010)

Μα ναι, δεν κρίνω τους "κλέφτες" (τη λέξη, έτσι ). Κι εγώ από τις παιδικές μου αναμνήσεις ξέθαψα τους μουσαφίρηδες. Ο παππούς μου τους έλεγε έτσι, συνοδεύοντας τη λέξη με τη βεβαιότητα της τοπικής λαϊκής δοξασίας: μουσαφίρη όταν πιάσεις, μουσαφιραίους απροσδόκητους θα 'χεις στο σπίτι. Και περιμέναμε ως το βράδυ, ολημερίς ολόχαρα πιτσιρίκια, να δούμε ποιοι θα 'ρθούν. Πολύ πρόσφατα μάλιστα την έμαθα και στα παιδιά, που βρέθηκαν σ' ένα λιβάδι και ξαφνικά ο καιρός φρεσκάρισε γεμίζοντας τον τόπο μουσαφίρηδες κι εκείνα έτρεχαν εκστασιασμένα να τους πιάσουν όλους. Πήραν μαζί τους μερικούς, τους έκλεισαν σ' ένα βάζο και το βράδυ χαμογελούσα όταν τ' άκουγα να λένε: _Πάμε να δούμε τι κάνουν οι μουσαφίρηδες;_ 
Κλέφτες στο σπίτι δε βάζω. ;)
Κι αυτό το επεισόδιο του Ροζ Πάνθηρα είναι από τα αγαπημένα τους.
Αν φτιάξεις σύλλογο γερμανο-ευηχοφρόνων, count me in.


----------



## Count Baltar (Aug 20, 2010)

Αυτό το επεισόδιο του Ροζ Πάνθηρα είναι από τα αγαπημένα ΜΑΣ.


----------



## daeman (Aug 20, 2010)

Ναι, ναι, είδα κι εγώ κλεφτά καναδυό πιο νωρίς, αλλά μην το πείτε πουθενά, κύριε Κόμη. ;)


----------

